# Wolfs sighting near Strawberry



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/politics/5 ... f.html.csp


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

I just read through all the comments on the trib article. They'll raise your blood pressure.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Airing on Channel 4 right now!!!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The wolves you hunters should be worried about are in sheeps clothing (wool suits) on capital hill. They are trying to get control of the federal lands in Utah. The only public lands in Utah are Forest Servise and BLM lands owned by the federal government. If we allow the Utah legislature (wolves in sheeps clothing--and yea, you were warned about them in Sunday school but didn't listen), then you will be locked out. That's right--posted--no more hunting. Look at how the ranchers and farmers bought the legislature out when it came to stream access and fishing in Utah. Hunting is their next target. Yet, the mentality of the hunter is once again diminished becasue you buy into the gun lobby's idea that you can control everything as long as you own a gun. Well, guess what? Your hunting rights will be lost as soon as the Utah legislature gets control of the federal lands in Utah. They will sell it off to the highest bidder and then watch the no trespass signs and no hunting signs appear just as they have on the rivers and streams. Wake up fools.


----------

